# Michelle Hunziker (bikini) - has a fun day out with fiance Tomaso Trussardi in Miami beach 7.6.2012 x13 MQ x60 Quality Update 2



## beachkini (8 Juni 2012)

(13 Dateien, 1.567.725 Bytes = 1,495 MiB)


----------



## MetalFan (8 Juni 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker (bikini) - has a fun day out with fiance Tomaso Trussardi in Miami beach 7.6.2012 x13 MQ*

...und jeden Tag ein neuer Bikini!


----------



## CD. (8 Juni 2012)

*Michelle Hunziker and boyfriend Tomaso Trussardi on the beach Miami, Jun 7 (15x)*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## General (8 Juni 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker and boyfriend Tomaso Trussardi on the beach Miami, Jun 7 (15x)*

Nette Bilder :thumbup:


----------



## beachkini (8 Juni 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker (bikini) - has a fun day out with fiance Tomaso Trussardi in Miami beach 7.6.2012 x13 MQ*

hab meinem mal getrashed, weil nicht hq...http://www.celebboard.net/deutsche-...ssardi-beach-miami-jun-7-15x.html#post1309987


----------



## Steve67 (8 Juni 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker and boyfriend Tomaso Trussardi on the beach Miami, Jun 7 (15x)*

was für eine schöne Frau


----------



## Punisher (8 Juni 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker and boyfriend Tomaso Trussardi on the beach Miami, Jun 7 (15x)*

megageil


----------



## savvas (8 Juni 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker and boyfriend Tomaso Trussardi on the beach Miami, Jun 7 (15x)*

Herzlichen Dank für diese. Bilder. Ich kann mich immer nur wiederholen, diese Frau
ist einfach nur wunderschön.


----------



## desert_fox (9 Juni 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker (bikini) - has a fun day out with fiance Tomaso Trussardi in Miami beach 7.6.2012 x13 MQ x15 Quality Update*

verdammt, die ist einfach zu hot die frau


----------



## Koll0ege (9 Juni 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker (bikini) - has a fun day out with fiance Tomaso Trussardi in Miami beach 7.6.2012 x13 MQ x15 Quality Update*

Super, die Frau


----------



## saati (9 Juni 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker (bikini) - has a fun day out with fiance Tomaso Trussardi in Miami beach 7.6.2012 x13 MQ x15 Quality Update*

Jaja die Michelle. Sie ist einfach die Beste!!!!


----------



## Mandalorianer (9 Juni 2012)

*Michelle Hunziker (bikini) - has a fun day out with fiance Tomaso Trussardi in Miami beach 7.6.2012 x45 HQ Update 2*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​

Danke an dontango


----------



## andynaund (9 Juni 2012)

Danke


----------



## newbie110 (10 Juni 2012)

nice


----------



## Leonardo2010 (11 Juni 2012)

Danke für die traumhafte Michelle Hunziker !!


----------



## Davidoff1 (11 Juni 2012)

Sie ist immer wieder schön anzuschauen.
Danke für die Bilder!


----------



## comatron (11 Juni 2012)

*Das* Sommerthema !:thumbup:


----------



## schepppern (11 Juni 2012)

alles klasse...danke


----------



## Q (11 Juni 2012)

blonde in black :thumbup: :thx:


----------



## skillest (12 Juni 2012)

unglaublich, vielen dank!


----------



## posemuckel (12 Juni 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker (bikini) - has a fun day out with fiance Tomaso Trussardi in Miami beach 7.6.2012 x13 MQ*



MetalFan schrieb:


> ...und jeden Tag ein neuer Bikini!



Vielleicht gehen sie ihr ja mal aus.


----------



## x5thw (12 Juni 2012)

geiler knackarsch


----------



## Sarcophagus (12 Juni 2012)

Die vorherigen Bikinis hatten mir besser gefallen, aber trotzdem thx for sharing!


----------



## Megaboy333 (12 Juni 2012)

sexy :9 danke


----------



## FallenAngel (12 Juni 2012)

Sind die Fotos wirklich aktuell? Man sieht kaum einen Unterschied zu den Strandfotos von vor 10 Jahren..


----------



## shy (12 Juni 2012)

danke für michelle


----------



## ganaresi (12 Juni 2012)

Klasse Bilder! Schöne Qualität :thumbup:


----------



## Ragdoll (12 Juni 2012)

Da hat der Tomaso doch unter Wasser eine Probebohrung vorgenommen.


----------



## Spezi (13 Juni 2012)

wow


----------



## clemi4 (30 Sep. 2012)

Vielen dank!!!


----------



## hlover (30 Sep. 2012)

schöner Strand


----------



## terkel13 (1 Okt. 2012)

Wahnsinn! xD


----------



## gomit499 (7 Okt. 2012)

der kleine schwarze


----------



## uf97 (7 Okt. 2012)

schick schick


----------



## Obi2807 (7 Okt. 2012)

:thx:


----------



## nyzim (7 Okt. 2012)

Wunderschön! Vielen Dank!


----------



## shudoh (7 Okt. 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker and boyfriend Tomaso Trussardi on the beach Miami, Jun 7 (15x)*

hammer körper, danke für die bilder


----------



## koftus89 (10 Okt. 2012)

eigenartig. wenn ich die fotos von ihr sehe habe ich immer nur einen gedanken.


----------



## saibar (20 Okt. 2012)

wow sehr schön


----------



## nice_man1984 (29 Nov. 2012)

super schöne frau danke!!!


----------



## kaka1988 (30 Nov. 2012)

Sie wird immer besser


----------



## Bowes (14 Mai 2015)

*Dankeschön für die wundervolle *


----------



## 261690 (14 Mai 2015)

auch der schwarze bikini steht ihr klasse

besten dank auch hierfür


----------

